# Best glasses/goggles to keep dirt out of eyes



## Jem7sk (Jan 17, 2013)

I keep getting tiny particles in my eyes with every ride. I live in sandy, Florida and the tiny particles will get in under my riding sunglasses. Before I go the goggle route are there any glasses that can filter out the debris that you all can recommend?


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Have you tried the mini fender that goes under the fork crown?
Or a down tube fender?
Keeps a lot of crud from getting up to your face.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Shark said:


> Have you tried the mini fender that goes under the fork crown?
> Or a down tube fender?
> Keeps a lot of crud from getting up to your face.


I still have to wear glasses to keep the mud out of my eyes when it's wet. The little mudguard helps, but not enough.


----------



## Jem7sk (Jan 17, 2013)

Shark said:


> Have you tried the mini fender that goes under the fork crown?
> Or a down tube fender?
> Keeps a lot of crud from getting up to your face.


I'm sure this would help but it is really bad when I am following someone else so I don't think it would be a total solution.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Yeah, I wasn't meaning it would allow for no glasses, just help cut down on a bunch....
I forgot my down tube fender last ride, and I got a lot more crud in the face than normal.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

I use Ryder goggles which are great but may be overkill in your situation. Check out their Caliber GX, it has a foam gasket making it a glass/goggle hybrid.


----------



## Jem7sk (Jan 17, 2013)

TraxFactory said:


> I use Ryder goggles which are great but may be overkill in your situation. Check out their Caliber GX, it has a foam gasket making it a glass/goggle hybrid.
> 
> View attachment 1134749


Something like that might do it but those are $130. After looking at them I was able to refine my search some more on google and found these:

Bolle Tracker Safety Glasses with Black Frame and Smoke Anti-Scratch and Anti-Fog Lenses - Safety Glasses USA

Looks like they may work. If they don't, I'm just going to get some good goggles. Per this article goggles may be coming to a trail nearby. 
Mountain Bike Action Magazine | Eyewear ? Goggles Vs Sunglasses


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Bolle for $18, nice find!


----------



## Jem7sk (Jan 17, 2013)

I thought so too... I ordered two different models. I'll post back when I get a chance to try them.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Move?


----------



## Jem7sk (Jan 17, 2013)

leeboh said:


> Move?


I'd love to.. still trying to convince the wife


----------



## Jem7sk (Jan 17, 2013)

I got the Bolle safety/sunglasses quick. They look nice and are very comfortable but I haven't had a chance to ride with them yet. I think they are going to be perfect! If they are comfortable to ride with they may be the perfect choice for many reasons including safety but I'll reserve that until after the first ride. They have a nice rubber padding that completely seals around the eye.
View attachment 1135669


----------



## Jem7sk (Jan 17, 2013)

Alright.. these work great. Very comfortable and protective. It has been unseasonable cool here in Florida since I received these so I am not sure how hot they will feel because our weather is perfect right now.

On the end of the first ride I was thinking how nice it was to not get grit in my eyes and two minutes later I got some in them. It was very windy that day. The problem was that I didn't put on the strap and as my face started to get damp with sweat the glasses slipped a little. I didn't even notice. The next ride I used the strap to keep them on tight to my face like you would with goggles and it worked perfectly.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

That's good to know. I ordered a pair as well just to have in the shop.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I wear Wiley X Bricks. I never get stuff in my eyes.


----------



## tothetrail.tv (Apr 22, 2017)

Oakley Radar are supposed to be the absolute business. They come in a range of colours and lenses so worth a look: http://amzn.to/2r0oGKM

If you're after something on the cheaper side, I can recommend these Uvex ones. I had them and loved them. Then I sat on them. Will have to get another pair now we're in summer and out of goggle weather. http://amzn.to/2q42zp5


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Jem7sk said:


> I'm sure this would help but it is really bad when I am following someone else so I don't think it would be a total solution.


Don't follow so closely?

A few weeks ago we were bombing down a long, very dry track when a 4X4 came up behind me. I let it pass and instantly regretted it. The dust pawl was huge! Unfortunatly, my friend didn't let it pass so it was stuck doing the same speed we were. I had no choice but to virtually stop and wait for the dust to clear.

Just hang back a bit.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

I use safety glasses. Better coverage than regular shades.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

leeboh said:


> I use safety glasses. Better coverage than regular shades.


I wear them too but they ain't keeping fine dust out.


----------



## CleoraFields (May 5, 2017)

The greatest threat I must say, because eye protection is really very essential. I can tell about the best protective goggles, but my father use plastic goggles while riding. He says plastic goggles which he is using gives his eyes full coverage and protects from dust and harmful rays. He actually got his sunglasses after reading the top article about sunglasses. Then he decided to buy one he checked many stores, but all were high rated so he went for wholesale sunglasses distributor. Wholesale distributors actually have wide range and in budget sunglasses.


----------



## Jem7sk (Jan 17, 2013)

The Bolle safety glasses I got above are, of course, safety glasses and it seals your entire eye from the elements. There is a soft, rubber gasket that goes all the way around so I am very protected. They are comfortable too. Even when I rode by myself I would get debris in my eyes before these glasses.


----------



## Silver54 (Jun 29, 2017)

Check out the Wiley-X Brick. I've used them for 10 years with excellent success.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Is it safe to wear snow goggle over glasses? I have snow goggle 

Sent from my F3213 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2AllBeef (Jan 19, 2017)

I ride in the sandy Florida conditions and use foam lined anti fog safety glasses from a Florida company local to me called Ver-E-Safe

Check them out. They have several other affordable options that may work.
710 Anti-Fog Safety Glasses - Ver-E-Safe Solutions
Element Anti-Fog Safety Goggle - Ver-E-Safe Solutions


----------

